# Lacking in depth in Detroit...



## JmzCltn (May 11, 2011)

Hello, fellow pigment slingers. I've been painting in acrylics for about four years now, and with every finished piece, I can see where I've improved. It's really interesting to watch as your work evolves over time, and quite addictive, as long as you don't tie your sense of self-worth in too much with the process. On to my issue, though. I was born with significant neurological vision impairment in my left eye, and this presents a slew of problems when it come to portraying depth and shading in any painting. I've used tricks and work-arounds, but my work still feels very "flat." Does anybody have any suggestions to remedy this, or should I just focus on making it part of my style?


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I can sure understand the challenges, I have moderate color blindness and severe astygmatism. How about doind some more studies of light and shadow, and bring more shading in for added three-dimensionality? Keep slinging those pigments around!


----------



## JmzCltn (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the response, Don. I've found that broadening my education does help somewhat, but it seems my brain just doesn't "get it" for the most part. One would think that seeing the world from a strict 2d perspective would have an advantage in painting and drawing, but it doesn't seem to work out that way. Perhaps I'm using my vision handicap as a bit of a crutch, and it will eventually click, but I can't be sure of that. Again, thank you. Maybe I should post an example of some recent work for feedback. I don't expose my stuff much outside of my social circle, so that may be helpful.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi there. I was going to suggest you posting a picture. I struggle with depth but for me it was more a case of holding back. What has helped me is working in different mediums and doing quick sketches. DleeG also gave me the suggestion of getting an 8 ball and drawing it several times under various lighting conditions and really focus on the shading and the lights and the darks. I am sure he will have other suggestions as well..


----------



## DoctorHouseMD (Jun 4, 2011)

I love "flat" art! You should do abstracts and use your "impairment" as an advantage.


----------

